# Large scale Spitfire Mk.V on ebay



## smackers (Mar 31, 2010)

Just spotted this auction on ebay and couldn't figure where to make a thread for it so posted it here.
It's made from aluminium from an old caravan on a wood frame, very unusual.

Spitfire (large scale replica) 5.2mtr wingspan on eBay (end time 04-Apr-10 11:37:38 BST)

I managed to copy a picture of it.


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2010)

nice job but could of painted it in better colours


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe you could make an offer Karl...and a big discount for the colour scheme.....might look ok on your new workbench!


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2010)

could use it as a workbench !!!!
have enough trouble getting pocket money from the wife for 1/48 models !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

I hear ya Man!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 31, 2010)

Would that be "pick up only"?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2010)

Interesting, but a strange shape!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Interesting, but a strange shape!



Much like a Hippocroccofrog you say?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2010)

Ooohhh No! It's a lot better looking than the average Hippocroccofrog old chap! Something tells me it might have been built for a child's 'toy'. Great job if it was.


----------



## badbear (Apr 1, 2010)

What a superb use of an caravan HeHe.BB


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 1, 2010)

That's where Airfix got the dimensions for their Spitfires.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 1, 2010)

Take it for what it is, a heap of fun. My kid would love to have that in the back garden.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 1, 2010)

The funny part is the bid is only at 100 Pounds so far -


----------



## conkerking (Apr 1, 2010)

I am tempted!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2010)

I wonder if a Spit, Mustang, Bf109 or whatever cockpit could be built as a car, and be made road legal? Now _that_ would be fun!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2010)

Still at 100 Pounds.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 3, 2010)

Reserved not reached though. Wonder how much he's looking for?


----------



## conkerking (Apr 5, 2010)

Auction closed at a thousand quid... but still the reserve wasn't reached. Yikes!


----------

